# Paid Service allowed here?



## Ragnarson (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello,
quick question.

Is it allowed here to find someone who is well experienced about networking & ddoss attacks. 
I'd like to pay him for his service and don't know if that is allowed on this board.


----------



## a6h (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm not Forums' admin, and I can't answer your question. But
there's an account in twitter: FreeBSD Jobs aka _@FreeBSDJobs_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 21, 2021)

I believe Sevendogsbsd mentioned being a pentester by trade. That's all I can say. 

He might have something else to say by PM.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 21, 2021)

There is also the freebsd-jobs@ mailing list. Not much traffic though.


----------

